
Recursive Filesystem Entries - katee
http://blog.wesleyac.com/posts/filesystem-recursion
======
amenghra
Fun!

I once made a Fat filesystem driver in JavaScript:
[https://www.quaxio.com/fat12js/index.htm](https://www.quaxio.com/fat12js/index.htm)

------
koala_man
It's a FAT12 fs where a cycle has been hex edited into the file data to
produce a 4GB repeating file on a tiny fs. Cute!

I had to read quite far before realizing it wasn't an over-explained article
on sparse files.

------
userbinator
One may wonder why the filesystem driver doesn't have cycle detection, but the
fact that filesystem structures are generally considered trusted data, a cycle
detection algorithm would add overhead and complexity, and the inherent (4GB)
limit means that this is something better left to an application like
chkdsk/fsck.

FAT is still the most widely used, lowest-common-denominator, non-proprietary
filesystem so it's not going away anytime soon.

~~~
amenghra
It's proprietary in some way: it's patent encumbeted (lookup Microsoft vs
TomTom and Microsoft vs Motorola).

